
Publictivity Looking for (Rockstar/Ninja Omitted for Overusage) Lead Hacker  - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.startuply.com/Jobs/Publictivity_Looking_for_Rockstar_Ninja_Omitted_for_Overusage_Lead_Hacker_601_1.aspx
======
cdr
"(Rockstar/Ninja Omitted for Overusage)" is not omitting Rockstar/Ninja. It
is, in fact, using both.

~~~
noodle
yeah, i would've preferred mad lib format

Publictivity _(verb)_ for _(adjective)_ Lead _(noun)_

more fun that way.

------
jasonlbaptiste
Note to everyone: USE STARTUPLY.

The interface was great, the questions were the right ones, and it's free. The
other companies on there are great ones to be surrounded by. Congrats to them
on a great product.

~~~
ardit33
I can attest that I send my resume to some great startup I am interested
working for, from startuply, and got a prompt reply from them the next day.

I did send the same resume to the generic jobs@awesome startup.com on their
website and didn't get a reply.

There is still some work to do for the startuply guys, some basic
functionality is still missing, but I think they might be in the right track.

------
TapInko123
Startuply is sweet.

~~~
ryanspahn
Tapinko=same boat!

